# Severed Urethra



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

Has anyone suffered from this? 
My son was in a severe accident last week, his pelvis broke but it severed his urethra. Right now he has a bag. The urologist said he can't do surgery for 6 - 12 weeks, (once swelling goes down) to try and repair this.
If it has happened to you or someone you know, what was the outcome?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Ouch!! 

I've never heard of this. How old is he?


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Can't even find "severed urethra" on a Google Search.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

He is 24. Th day after his accident he hadn't gone to the bathroom so they tried to catheterize but couldn't, thats how they found it


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I could have spelled it wrong But i found this when i googled it


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7418323


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Either way it's a rare occurrence and not much is known about it.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is a pretty good link...

Pelvic Fracture & Urologic Injury | U of U Health Care


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Brandy905 said:


> If it has happened to you or someone you know, what was the outcome?


Probably a question best for the doctor. 


On a side note, I have read stories about those in the fetish community that will reroute their urethra to allow for enhanced piercing configurations. A side effect is that urine and semen is expelled from behind the testicles, so these men always have to pee sitting down. One thing unique about a "urethral reroute" is that is does seem like it could offer a non-hormonal opportunity for family planning in the future if that is what happens and you need a positive way to look at it. 

Regards,
Badsanta

Read details here Urethral Reroutes Stories - BME: Body Modification Ezine


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

Our son is still recovering. We just went to the Urologist and they have scheduled exploratory surgery. They have to see how bad the sever is, location etc. They will then schedule a urethroplasty. The surgery is long and intrusive. They will be removing skin from the inside of his mouth and use the skin graft with a stent to create a urethra. Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Brandy, I have thought of you from time to time since your original post about your son's accident. You were under a lot of stress with much uncertainty as to his prognosis.

I'm glad he's on the mend, and saying a prayer for a successful exploratory surgery.  How are your other kids doing?

Keep us updated...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Brandy905 said:


> Has anyone suffered from this?
> My son was in a severe accident last week, his pelvis broke but it severed his urethra. Right now he has a bag. The urologist said he can't do surgery for 6 - 12 weeks, (once swelling goes down) to try and repair this.
> If it has happened to you or someone you know, what was the outcome?


*Brandy: My prayers go out for your son! 

For what it's worth, exactly what kind of an accident did your son incur?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *Brandy: My prayers go out for your son!
> 
> For what it's worth, exactly what kind of an accident did your son incur?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 @arbitrator... her original post about the accident is here.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

Everything is calming down for the most part. He was hospitalized for 9 weeks with 11 surgeries up until now. He does go to PT 3x a week plus we average 2 doctor appointments a week. Things are more routine now that he is home but still hectic with his medical needs. 

I am feeling a bit of guilt over not being able to look at his injuries/scars. I don't know what to do about that, it hurts that I can't bring myself to look. I do what I have to do, adjusted to tending to his needs with being tubed, but the rest of it forget it I can't do it. Luckily his skin grafts on his legs no longer need bandaging, when they did my husband had to do it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> @arbitrator... her original post about the accident is here.


*Thanks, Clam! Much obliged!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

We are one week out from exploratory surgery and 3 weeks out from the urethroplasty, just got call from doctor, he has UTI. He is being put on antibiotics and we are hoping this doesn't delay the surgeries.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Brandy ~
I wish you, your son and family the very best.
Stay strong!
VH


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

prayers for you and your son and famliy


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, our son had his Uroplasty done over a month ago. He has been catheterized since, along with having a supra-pubic tube in his abdomen since the accident. Next week he is having surgery again and the catheter will be removed, we will then see if the surgery was successful. Please keep him in your prayers!!


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

He'll be fine. Cutting and then reattaching the urethra is a standard part of a prostatectomy. All in a day's work for a urologist.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Brandy905 said:


> Well, our son had his Uroplasty done over a month ago. He has been catheterized since, along with having a supra-pubic tube in his abdomen since the accident. Next week he is having surgery again and the catheter will be removed, we will then see if the surgery was successful. Please keep him in your prayers!!


Such a traumatizing experience for anyone to go through, so many surgeries, and he is so young ! Good to hear it's coming together for him... it's amazing what can be done today to fix our bodies.. a great time to be alive..

@syhoybenden 's response is very encouraging, he's probably right , all in a day's work!


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

syhoybenden said:


> He'll be fine. Cutting and then reattaching the urethra is a standard part of a prostatectomy. All in a day's work for a urologist.


I am not sure if his is quite the same, his urethra was severed by his crushed pubic bone. It was reconstructed 4 months after the accident using the skin from inside his mouth. We are very hopeful. 

We are now 5 1/2 months since the accident and this will be his 14th surgery. If this was successful the only remaining surgery he will have will be cosmetic plastic surgery. It is amazing what the doctors can do these days. Had this been 15 or 20 years ago, he may not even be alive let alone being able to walk on his own! We are truly blessed!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

well yes in a way. when they chopped out my prostate, they severed my urethra, pulled it tight, and re-sewed it up. 

I had to live with a foley catheter inside of it for 2 weeks, but it healed without any drama. 

i guess the problem would involve just HOW the severing was done? is it just a simple cut, or is it ripped up like swiss cheese?


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

That's a horrible experience for both him and you, as parents. He's young, however, so chances are good he'll be fine with time.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

The results from surgery weren't as successful as we had hoped. After almost a week and not having any success going naturally then no success with self catheterizing a couple times a day, he is catheterized again. The urologist even had issues doing it and almost sent him to the ER. He goes back next week and has a Cystoscopy. After almost 6 month, we are totally devastated. Don't get me wrong, they aren't saying it can't be fixed. Knowing for months that he had to wait for his body to heal before the surgery. Surgeons say it went well, he had to keep the catheter in for 6 weeks, we couldn't wait til it was done, only to find out he isn't


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

poor kid, 6 weeks is a LONG time having a catheter hanging out of your thang. I could barely stand it for 2 weeks. but things really do take a long time to heal, so if the doctors are positive about the operation being successful, i would hang in there and hope for the best. A year from now all this pain and embarrassment will be long gone!


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

He had a cystoscopy last week, there is a blockage. Surgery again in the next month, hopefully this will fix the problem.
He is soooo ready to be done with this part to get on to the next.....
fingers crossed


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm sure this is very difficult for him - and painful. I'm glad it can be fixed and I'm sure he is, too, even if it's taking a long time.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

prayers for your son


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

Surgery last month wasn't successful. Doctor said he has taken our son as far as he can. He referred him to another Urologist at a hospital in a different state. We saw the doctor the beginning of this month, he seemed very confident about being able to fix this. Tomorrow he has exploratory surgery and Thursday is reconstructive surgery. He will need to keep catheter in for 4 weeks, then he will hopefully be fully functioning. This is soooo hard for my husband & I, I can't imagine what it does to a 25 year old male. Asking for prayers, thank you!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Keeping your family and son in my thoughts. His endurance and yours through all of this shows an enormous strength of character and spirit. Stay strong!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

this stuff takes a lot of time to heal. but they can do miracles now. be very positive and supportive for him! a year from now, it will be an unpleasant memory.


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

I cant retrieve my name "Brandy" but it's me with an update. He had 2 surgeries last month, (#16 & #17) The new doctor did the urethoplasty a different way than the original doctor. He has been catheterized for over 4 weeks now and goes back to the doctors on Monday, which happens to be 9 months since the accident. Praying this nightmare is ending!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i'll pray for your son too.

thanks for the update.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I had a friend in high school who had this happen to him. He was a bronc rider and got kicked in the lower pelvis. He had to have the same procedure done. Awful...just awful. 

Godspeed to your boy...poor kid.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

This thread makes me squirm in my seat.

I hope this ordeal is over for him.


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, the surgery was successful, so after 9 months of being bagged and catheterized and 7 surgeries just related to his severed urethra he can finally go on his own! The doctor said the other functions will come back but more than likely he will have some form of ED for the rest of his life. Now on to plastic surgery!!

Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes!

I feel like a huge weight has be lifted off my chest and I can breathe......


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

WOW!! I read the whole thing and it must have been although time. I am glad the family persevered and this has certainly been an experience.

With regards to the ED, I would not take that at face value. It sounds like we talk about nerve damage or narrowing in urethra, but his erection could still be easily be given to this young man. What really is important to know is If there is a lot of scarring in his urethra and if retrograde ejaculation would be happening. Urological microsurgery gets better and better. What is important for him is to get to experience good quality sex from early on, so he does not develop any mental blockages. Erection is (obviously) very much a mental game and the rest can be dealt with.

All the best and courage to your son!!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

hurrah!!! may the healing continue!


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

DrSher said:


> WOW!! I read the whole thing and it must have been although time. I am glad the family persevered and this has certainly been an experience.
> 
> With regards to the ED, I would not take that at face value. It sounds like we talk about nerve damage or narrowing in urethra, but his erection could still be easily be given to this young man. What really is important to know is If there is a lot of scarring in his urethra and if retrograde ejaculation would be happening. Urological microsurgery gets better and better. What is important for him is to get to experience good quality sex from early on, so he does not develop any mental blockages. Erection is (obviously) very much a mental game and the rest can be dealt with.
> 
> All the best and courage to your son!!


Since the accident up until the last surgery he was able to get but not maintain an erection. Since the last surgery he hasn't even had one. The doctor is confident that he will at least be as good as he was before the latest surgery.


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

How old is he?? (IF I may ask)?

Also, you said the doctor said he would be at least as good as before? SO he says it is a matter of time?

He can get HARD and then drops or cannot even get hard(before as you said)..


I have "slain" 28 women, including wifey, LOL and that is all. Still I have probably touched more stiff penises than ANY woman on this site and more than most escorts. Needless to say, I have done this for a while. I was trained by one of the smartest in New York. 

I came to appreciate how much sex and function means. At the same time, if there is any such thing "feminism", then I am a "masculinist".


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

DrSher said:


> How old is he?? (IF I may ask)?
> *25*
> 
> Also, you said the doctor said he would be at least as good as before?
> ...


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

I understand. To some extent this depends upon where ureter was cut, but mainly we cannot predict, I guess.

If he returns to getting erections, but they won't last, ICP may be an option.


SimplyAmorous said:


> Brandy905 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, our son had his Uroplasty done over a month ago. He has been catheterized since, along with having a supra-pubic tube in his abdomen since the accident. Next week he is having surgery again and the catheter will be removed, we will then see if the surgery was successful. Please keep him in your prayers!!
> ...


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

DrSher said:


> I understand. To some extent this depends upon where urethra was cut, but mainly we cannot predict, I guess.
> 
> If he returns to getting erections, but they won't last, ICP may be an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Penny905 said:


> Since the accident up until the last surgery he was able to get but not maintain an erection. Since the last surgery he hasn't even had one. The doctor is confident that he will at least be as good as he was before the latest surgery.


Sounds like there was some nerve damage that is causing the ED. research nerve damage in google, but basically there are over the counter things you can take to halt, and even reverse some or all of the nerve damage. check out:
R-lypoic Acid
Acetl L Carnatine
Evening Primrose oil
Vitamin E, D, and C
A high potency B vitamin containing B6 and B12.

There ARE experimental treatments too to stimulate nerve growth, and even some strong vibrational regimens that might help.


----------

